# Can I let my little guy have a blanket instead of a square?



## nicole1389 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi guys! 
It's been a really long time since I've posted (sorry!) but I've got a question:
What is the biggest size fleece "blanket"/square piece that I can leave in my little guys cage for him to burrow in (separate from his liner)?


My little guy, Hufflepuff, is a digger. Oh boy is he a digger/burrower. When he started liner diving I cut the fleece (I use no pill fleece, not shavings) extra long so I could wrap it around the bottom of his cage (I have the ferret nation 2 story cage, but only use the bottom level) but he figured out how to dig the fleece up and liner dive anyways. Then I made a dig box for him and filled it with fleece scraps and goodies, but he could care less. He walked in, sniffed, and then left and never went back inside again (as far as I could tell). He loves burrowing so much that he now refuses to use his igloo and sleeps under there all curled up cozy in a corner next to his stuffed animals and tube (its a 4inch sewage pipe connecter that's curved. He likes to run through it in the most adorable way hehe). I know he is not cold because his cage is between 77.6-78.4 degrees. I tried making it slightly warmer for him to see if that would stop the liner diving thinking he might be cold, but he just got too warm and didn't eat as much kibble that night. 

I realized the other night when we were having our cuddle time that he likes the bigger "blankets" (or his squares of fleece he naps under when we cuddle). The last time I went and got a few yards of fleece for his cage I ended up cutting the scraps bigger (which I typically use for his blankets anyways) and I use those for bonding time now instead of the smaller ones. I noticed that when I started using bigger blankets he digs more. He makes that fluttery happy digging noise (lol I honestly don't know how else to describe it other than he actually sounds really happy. Plus he gets super brave and will come out and give me a little kiss. Ok well he's mostly just smelling my face, but still, its super cute hehe).

My main question is...

Can I put a bigger sized "blanket" in his cage for him to burrow in?
Whats the biggest single piece that I can give him?
Could he get stuck/trapped? 
I just love my little guy so much and want to make him as happy as possible (while staying safe, of course).

I'd appreciate any advice or helpful in put you may have 
Thanks so much!!

And may all your little hedgie pigs have sweet sweet dreams tonight of a giant mountain of mealies, treats, and TP tubes 


<3
Nicole & Hufflepuff


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Give him as much fleece as you want, he won't get stuck in it. If you don't have them already, fleece sleeping bags are great as well. They imitate a burrow/den and are a great outlet for the digging instinct; sometimes they help with liner diving.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I usually cut the fleece into strips for burrowing, I cut them around 2 inches wide and 8 inches long, I like to stuff them in the sleeping area/igloo.


----------

